# Hello from Ohio!



## equestrianelle09 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all, my name is Lauren. I am 16 yrs old and I live in Cincy, Ohio. I have 3 horses. 2 paint mares and an arabian gelding. I do 4H in Hamilton County with my horses. I mostly ride English, but I do ride western on trails. Right now I do flat work, mostly English Pleasure but I want to get into Hunter. I board my horses. If you want to know anything ask. Nice to be here.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## equestrianelle09 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the Welcome Fresian Mirror


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## equestrianelle09 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Show Pony


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Lauren.  

Do you have any pics?


----------



## equestrianelle09 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, yes i have pictures I will upload them soon


----------



## TrailRid3r (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey,i work propably right down the road from you at River Downs, Kinda on the East Side.


----------



## equestrianelle09 (Jul 5, 2007)

I love to go to River Downs Trail Rid3r, what do you do there? I go there all the time


----------



## TrailRid3r (Jul 2, 2007)

I usually go there on the weekend untill i get my license then i will be there about everyday. My grandma works with some people that own more than 100 race horses and i help out around their barn till i learn the routine a little more and then i may work there permanently, I was going to see if they had an open Stall cause they rent the whole barn, i was hoping to get my first horse here soon and leave it there or board it right by me.


----------



## equestrianelle09 (Jul 5, 2007)

That sounds like a dream job!


----------



## TrailRid3r (Jul 2, 2007)

Yea it is great to know people with horses that let me work with them, they will propably have a horse racing this weekend on saturday and propably the stakes race on sunday. I will let you know once i find out.( 2 are racing tomorow i think)


----------

